# Do I Cut The Seal?



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi guys 

I've bought two boxes of Cohiba Robustos Supremos one for aging and smoking the other for investment.

Both boxes are fully sealed now to i keep them sealed while aging them or do i open them up and rotate them?

I have a tuppordor set up with Bovida 69% packs.

Thanks


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I would open them simply to verify that you got what you paid for. Inspect for beetles...etc


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

good shout NormH3 i dont want to open them years down the line and theres a few fat beetles waving at me


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

69% is kinda high - wouldn't be surprised if you stash those away and when they come out there's mold somewhere.

Also, if you're keeping it for "investment", which I imagine is "reselling", then you would do better to keep it sealed, otherwise, like Norm said - cut em open and inspect them if you wish.


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

SeanTheEvans said:


> 69% is kinda high - wouldn't be surprised if you stash those away and when they come out there's mold somewhere.
> 
> Also, if you're keeping it for "investment", which I imagine is "reselling", then you would do better to keep it sealed, otherwise, like Norm said - cut em open and inspect them if you wish.


Ive been using the 69% Boveda since December and havent had any problems (fingers crossed) on my other sticks. I think opening them for inspection is my safe bet.

I know alot of people go for 65% on here but the Boveda packs wont go above 70% so Im safe from mold plus i live in the UK and its cold all year long lol


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Also regarding mold at what humidity level does it start as I thought it was wave above 72%?


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I would agree with Norm........ open and inspect for quality control (mold, beetle holes, cracked wrappers, quality of wrappers). Then put them away and inspect every once in a while. 
For the record I inspect my sticks twice a year. It takes a butt load of time but even though I store havanas at 62 %ish in an Aristocrat I did find a box developing mold (They were by the DW canisters). I wiped them quarantined them for three months and they are good to go.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd do both. Cut one open to inspect & enjoy. Keep the other one sealed & wait to sell.

However you better get that humidity down so you don't end up selling someone a fancy box of mold!


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

protekk said:


> I would agree with Norm........ open and inspect for quality control (mold, beetle holes, cracked wrappers, quality of wrappers). Then put them away and inspect every once in a while.
> For the record I inspect my sticks twice a year. It takes a butt load of time but even though I store havanas at 62 %ish in an Aristocrat I did find a box developing mold (They were by the DW canisters). I wiped them quarantined them for three months and they are good to go.


Thanks protekk, did you find the reason to the mold?

I open my tupperdor at least once a week to let air in for a little bit. Also I check the temp which is about 18-19c currently 
Twice a year inspection sounds spot on for me but I'm planning to lay them all in a row on a cedar tray to give an even flow.


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Chad Vegas said:


> I'd do both. Cut one open to inspect & enjoy. Keep the other one sealed & wait to sell.
> 
> However you better get that humidity down so you don't end up selling someone a fancy box of mold!


Good point as sealed box means no inspecting and playing the praying game.

Anyone know what the value differance could be between a sealed and non seal box? I know it's hard to say but roughly


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I couldn't presume to know the difference in future value of sealed vs unsealed down the road. I will say this, though: That's a very expensive box of cigars to start with. It appeals to a very specific buyer as it is now at primary market prices. Personally, I have my doubts about seeing a big increase in value on the secondary market, even years from now, simply because there has to be a limit to how much people are willing to pay for cigars. And, I would assume that most enthusiasts in that box-price class would be collectors who buy them on release to lay down themselves. I could be wrong though.

From my own personal perspective, you may have greater profit potential in selling singles, simply because of the outlay involved. In which case, it won't matter whether the box was sealed when you laid them down. For example, I might pay $100 for a single special occasion cigar, but I'm never going to spend $1000 on a box of 10. But that's just my opinion. For all I know, those will be a Sotheby's or Christie's item a few years from now and I wish you good luck.


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cheers for all the help guys. I've decided to keep the aging and investment ones in 65% as recommended by you all, a safer bet in the long run


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Opening a box does not effect the future price/value.....
If aging is the goal, once they stabilize at 65-62 rh, wrap the box in wax paper. Keeping the temp around 65 degrees is also preferred. 


" With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

is it essential to have the box in the humidor or could i just take the cigars out and place them in trays, then when im selling the investment one could i just place the box back in to re-humidify?

thanks


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

asmartbull said:


> Opening a box does not effect the future price/value.....
> If aging is the goal, once they stabilize at 65-62 rh, wrap the box in wax paper. Keeping the temp around 65 degrees is also preferred.
> 
> " With your shield, or on it"...


Regarding wax paper would any do or should i stick to a certain brand


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Kaz69 said:


> Regarding wax paper would any do or should i stick to a certain brand


Any wax paper is fine,,,,it just helps restrict air flow which slows the aging process


----------



## bustatc (Jul 30, 2008)

You have to realize that humidity is relative hence (rh). Unless you have the cigars in a temperature controlled unit such as a winedor it is possible for the temperatures to fluctuate. The warmer the temperature the higher the humidity goes. The bovedas will help to regulate them, but at some point they can only hold so much moisture. This is one of the reasons that I tend to keep my humidor to 65%. This gives more room for temperature fluctuation. Actually my main humidor is now a Whynter Windedor and I keep it at 63 degrees and use Heartfelt beads to keep it at 65%. It holds perfectly. If you stick to 69% rh then just make sure you keep the temperature down by moving the humidor somewhere cool when it gets warm.


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

What temp are you keeping yours at or do you allow room to move?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

60 to 65 degrees 


"With your shield, or on it"...


----------

